# new betta owners, warning!



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

this goes to those who just got their first betta.
First of all, I have to sadly inform, that like most of us here..you're "infected", and remember that up till now, no complete cure have been found yet for "betta virus". Even though later you might be "cured" due to your busy daily life or anything, once u have the time and space, you'll probably "re-infected" again. You may say to yourself, "oh I'm just gonna have one, no more"..but again like most of us here..later you will always find a reason for more like "aw, he's so cute..or one more, after that no more ( and we all know this will be done repetitively LOL ). And it is known that looking at your betta regularly, or worse, browsing through this forum for other's betta pics will make the "virus incubation" period shorter, you'll soon find yourself wanting for "another color, another fin type, or maybe..wild bettas." So later, when you found yourself with more bettas than "just one" like u planned before..please remember that I have warned you about this. LOL


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Betta Virus*

I think I have it..... HELPPPPP


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

tari5thatsme2 said:


> I think I have it..... HELPPPPP


sorry, am still "suffering" myself LOL


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

isn't there a vaccine???


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

also is it true it can be passed down to offspring?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is also VERY contagious!!! Just ask some of my friends. ;-)


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Boy*

Boy I hope I do not have to suffer it alone.:-?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess we all need to be quarantined haha


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

nailed it. I have 3 and counting....


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I didn't get infected for a long time. Got hit with goldfish flu but with a tank with a lone ghost shrimp needing a companion in my room and after I woke from the coma of awesomeness, I have 2 bettas and the want and potential for a third.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

You should crosspost this thread on the "Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies" subforum. It might leaven some of the desperation there, although someone might tell you to go drop some epsom salts or smoke some IAL--or something along those lines.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

epsom baths... lol

Some catch the disease more severely than others, a severe case leads to betta breeding, and fish into the double digits.

We're on 9, and adopting 3 more from Aemaki... lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ZubinBetta said:


> You should crosspost this thread on the "Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies" subforum. It might leaven some of the desperation there, although someone might tell you to go drop some epsom salts or smoke some IAL--or something along those lines.


hahahahaha. Make some IAL tea, take an epsom bath and make sure the heat is turned way up


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm considering planting the bath-tub...any advice?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

well, bathrooms are pretty bright so you'll have lots of options for plants! Just make sure to cycle the bath before you get into it


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

"isn't there a vaccine???" unfortunately not, getting a vaccine such as..seeing your friends fish/es, trying to make yourself immune to their look...will only makes things worst LOL. 
"also is it true it can be passed down to offspring?" If your offspring/s grow up while you're infected, this is highly possible 
"nailed it. I have 3 and counting...." you'll keep counting LOL
"I have 2 bettas and the want and potential for a third. " Just wait LOL
I've been trying to stay away whenever I was "cured", and last time I remember when I got infected again, made a promise to myself "5 max, no breeding". But here I am, breaking my own promise again and ended up with..youngsters/adults ( around 40 -50, I don't count, only reminds me of how many times my "promise" multiplied itself ), and now 2 more fries tanks...sigh...


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

"We're on 9, and adopting 3 more from Aemaki... lol" Oh skye..u sure only 3 more? I won't count on it LOL


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

*I definately have it*

I got Bughuul on Friday night and I have already gotten another, but have not named him yet. Waiting to see how he acts. :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I definetly have "the virus"! Luckily it's actually fun. :lol:


----------



## Meeples (Jan 16, 2013)

I have 3 now and I would probably have 10 if I had space. I'm moving to Michigan soon, though, and absolutely plan to go nuts and get 2 or 3 large tanks since I'll have room.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I finally caught it today, full blown. I don't think I will ever recover.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just realized I had this. after almost a year of a very minor infection (hasn't gotten far enough as to actually extend to multiple bettas, but definitely the obsession and looking for another) and it seems the virus is now able to spread via the internet.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:

It's so true.

I definitely have the Betta Bug! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

News Flash : Some websites and forums such as bettafish.com and aquabid.com, are "clinically" proven to "spread the virus further and "shorten" the "incubation" period". It is not advisable to visit these 2 sites so often, due to "hazardous" contents. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is no cure for this disease. Lack of money won't even cure it. Lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

there is a vaccine, unfortunately its just as space consuming as aquariums. 
option A, have enough small tanks that WC scheds keep you too busy. 
B, get other larger enclosures for non-fish pets. 
C, have the tanks occupy every avialable "vacant" spots you dont use in your daily life. 

the problem with the approach is that when an open spot comes up to replace the current pets, its bound to be filled in with replacements.

for me the monetary factor is moot, tank space is the main ailment for me.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I definitely have this. And Dramaqueen is soooo very right- lack of funds doesn't even cure it. I am soon to have betta #8 and, of course, I have promised myself NO MORE after this one.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

This should be on the "front door" LOL


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

caissacrowntails said:


> This should be on the "front door" LOL


Ohhh I want that! I have 13 now...will have 15....and I'll be breeding soon....

What kind of infection do you call that?


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhh I want that! I have 13 now...will have 15....and I'll be breeding soon....
> 
> What kind of infection do you call that?


LOL, I just made that for fun, feel free to download it if you like it


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

lol, it's too good!!!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhhh... I am going to print your hazard sign and tape it to my front door!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

caissacrowntails said:


> This should be on the "front door" LOL


is this a internationally recognised symbol yet? it probably should be.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

caissacrowntails said:


> This should be on the "front door" LOL


omg love this!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm glad if u guys like it, and like I said before, feel free if u want to download it, print it, stick it in you door or anything..It sounds too "official" but u can consider this post as "written permission" LOL, and (I think this is unlikely, but who knows ), if u somehow manage to "sell" it or gain profit from it, I only ask that please give some of the profit for charity


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

caissacrowntails said:


> I'm glad if u guys like it, and like I said before, feel free if u want to download it, print it, stick it in you door or anything..It sounds too "official" but u can consider this post as "written permission" LOL, and (I think this is unlikely, but who knows ), if u somehow manage to "sell" it or gain profit from it, I only ask that please give some of the profit for charity


You are awesome. Just saying.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Thx Kitty, on the contrary, I think u guys are awesome, been on some other forums as well, and actually so far, I think this is the one where the members are more "friendly" to each other


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I am definately printing this and posting it on my fishroom door! Thanks!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Already printed it and stuck it in the window on my front door, so whoever comes up knows what they are getting into! :lol:


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

dude. printed. posted on household surfaces. my fb picture. dude.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That sign is going by my tanks.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> That sign is going by my tanks.


Just saying, I almost died when you said that you were going to plant your tank. Seriously, I spat out my drink. I haven't done that in years!!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I succumbed to this disease yesterday with betta #2...beware, it can hit without warning. Incubation period, one month...but I'm a tough one! LOL


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

mermaid77 said:


> I succumbed to this disease yesterday with betta #2...beware, it can hit without warning. Incubation period, one month...but I'm a tough one! LOL


well, if u think you're tough, means u haven't really taste the "pain" yet, just wait till u breed them and all those little eyes stare at you...u will be "paralyzed" by then LOL


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

haha Oh God...not THAT!!! Those 'little eyes' you speak of were already what caused my downfall yesterday! LOL BTW, I LOVE THAT SIGN!!! :-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

on a slightly more somber note, that sign should be posted on any LFS that doesnt treat betta well, namely walmart but other stores/locations that are applicable.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwww but then it gives the sign a negative connotation


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

then again its the meaning of the symbols that takes precedence. pictures as just shapes and colours. its what one associates with them that defines them situationally. one can present any symbol as a good or bad connotation.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

nel3 said:


> then again its the meaning of the symbols that takes precedence. pictures as just shapes and colours. its what one associates with them that defines them situationally. one can present any symbol as a good or bad connotation.


True, some symbols even had totally different meaning when they were "created" than what we know of them today


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Wish I would have read this sooner.

I got my first betta during spring break with some of my birthday money, after doing extensive research about the fish. One 1.5 gallon Tetra cube with all the trimmings and a betta later, not sure if my bf would be happy with the new pet.

A few days later, I have a 4 gallon tank, a second betta, and planning on getting a 10 gallon on Thursday for a sorority. I was looking at the 5 gal tanks on sale at Petsmart today and thinking about how many I could distribute across the apartment. Lord help me.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I just read this thread to my boyfriend. He says it is me in a nutshell. :roll:

Oh well, what can ya do? ;-)


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

We apparently have a genetic predisposition to this disease in my family. My father had it, I got it, & my daughter who's only two has it. I thought my kids were in the clear since my son didn't get it, but after a random trip to the pet store we came home with a betta when my daughter & I gave my husband the puppy dog eyes while looking at the bettas. She'd rather go to the fishy store than the playground!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is horrible!! I have 10 and still getting more


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> also is it true it can be passed down to offspring?


Not only can it be passed to offspring, it can be passed to significant others. My husband is currently discussing the name, color, etc. of "my" next fish, although I haven't said I'm getting another fish anytime soon.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I have it. I had it many years ago...and then I had so many that it took all day just to do water changes... 

Then I was free for several years...and then I went to Petsmart for some dogfood...and there he was...  From his 1 gallon the bathroom counter...to the 9 in 90 gallons of water I currently have...and it's been just over a year! ;P 

I have no bathroom counterspace, I can barely move through the bathroom hallway, I had to buy a special shelf for the shower-room betta, and I've got two more tanks in the room next door...This is ridiculous! I cannot brush my teeth, shower, or do any craft projects without little eyes watching.  

Yeah...I stuck with the JUST ONE for about three months...then there were two...then a third...then it just got out of hand.  Nine and working on a sorority in a 30 gallon...that's a lot of space for a whole lot of fishy girls....


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

sainthogan said:


> Not only can it be passed to offspring, it can be passed to significant others. My husband is currently discussing the name, color, etc. of "my" next fish, although I haven't said I'm getting another fish anytime soon.


Hmm..looks like one severe case...with "hallucinating" symptoms LOL


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> We apparently have a genetic predisposition to this disease in my family. My father had it, I got it, & my daughter who's only two has it. I thought my kids were in the clear since my son didn't get it, but after a random trip to the pet store we came home with a betta when my daughter & I gave my husband the puppy dog eyes while looking at the bettas. *She'd rather go to the fishy store than the playground!!*!


MEDIC!!!, we got a child severly infected here!!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> I have it. I had it many years ago...and then I had so many that it took all day just to do water changes...
> 
> Then I was free for several years...and then I went to Petsmart for some dogfood...and there he was...  From his 1 gallon the bathroom counter...to the 9 in 90 gallons of water I currently have...and it's been just over a year! ;P
> 
> ...


Strange activity detected...wait...there's a message : MUA HA HA HA HA, we're taking over you and your life!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

it could get worse for me if i wanted it to but i wouldnt have time for the WC. i still have 3.4-4g space and another one that may take a coffee table a possible one on clothing dresser (but no easy wall plug access) but thankfully my other sicknesses trump more aquariums.


----------



## emilyghetto (Feb 14, 2013)

I became infected about 1 month ago. I received an AMAZING male CT as a gift and wasn't immediately happy about it. Four weeks later I have three great boys and am wondering what else I can move or get rid of to make room for another tank!!!!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

emilyghetto said:


> I became infected about 1 month ago. I received an AMAZING male CT as a gift and wasn't immediately happy about it. Four weeks later I have three great boys and am wondering what else I can move or get rid of to make room for another tank!!!!


LOL, they'll take over the house before u know it.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

nel3 said:


> it could get worse for me if i wanted it to but i wouldnt have time for the WC. i still have 3.4-4g space and another one that may take a coffee table a possible one on clothing dresser (but no easy wall plug access) but thankfully my other sicknesses trump more aquariums.


If you really want it....you will find a way..or so they say LOL


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

caissacrowntails said:


> If you really want it....you will find a way..or so they say LOL


no thanks, just getting my 1g QT setup in use along side the usual WC totally screws me over. i get a case of laziness/unwillingness to attempt to do so many wC in a long term situation. my unit is relatively small and i dont want it to become more of an aqua park than a residence for a human being.

im quite resistant to any extra fish purchases at this point but that resistance goes to nil (for replacement) when i have a spot that opens with the current amount. id love to put one tank into storage but i just cant seem to work the resolve to do so in such an eventuality.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Aqua park lol. I think I have crossed that line.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

nel3 said:


> no thanks, just getting my 1g QT setup in use along side the usual WC totally screws me over. i get a case of laziness/unwillingness to attempt to do so many wC in a long term situation. my unit is relatively small and i dont want it to become more of an aqua park than a residence for a human being.
> 
> im quite resistant to any extra fish purchases at this point but that resistance goes to nil (for replacement) when i have a spot that opens with the current amount. id love to put one tank into storage but i just cant seem to work the resolve to do so in such an eventuality.


I think that right there is my problem, too. WC are so time consuming. Even on my 10 and 20gallon tanks I do a 50% once a week and adding in the little tank I have on my desk it's like ._. I don't wanna!!

Really hoping to pick up another stand so when I get the 29gallon I can split the 20 and both bettas can be in there. One less tank to clean x_X


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Kithy said:


> I think that right there is my problem, too. WC are so time consuming. Even on my 10 and 20gallon tanks I do a 50% once a week and adding in the little tank I have on my desk it's like ._. I don't wanna!!
> 
> Really hoping to pick up another stand so when I get the 29gallon I can split the 20 and both bettas can be in there. One less tank to clean x_X


lol, im glad im not the only one with that particular affliction. how long does it take for your +10g tanks? my 5g takes an 45min to 1.5 hour easy taking into account heater cooldown and reacclimation. i have 3 regular tanks less than 5g and ive made a comfy schedule for wc. the 5g isnt so bad either so it all plays out well without feeling like i only do WC day in and day out


----------



## shakeitsalome (Mar 29, 2013)

My mom and I both had "betta virus" 12-13 years ago (pre-marriage for me). On top of twelve cats we had fifteen betta boys. I was the queen of "but Mo-o-ooom, it's just _one_ more!!" when we hit the pets store. The population dwindled down to just two when I got married, at which time I got to work on making human babies. A temporary cure because...

11 years and three kids later, here I am. I haven't even bought the first betta yet and have decided we'll be getting at least four. The first will be mine, and my 8 year old daughter wants one, too. Then my mom reminded me that she still has all those old tanks just sitting in her back room... So my 10 year old son wants one. And (quote) "Ohmygosh Mama, if we each have one the baby one needs one too!!!!" *double puppy dog eyes* (end quote) At which point the littlest (she's 2) pointed to the tank I'm setting up and squealed, "I get fishy too??" I'm such a softie I agreed.

Thankfully no school this week so the boy and older girl spent today washing out old tanks and rinsing gravel. Tomorrow we'll be setting them up and The girl wants to divide her tank and get two - because she can't decide whether she wants a CT or a HM so why not both?? The boy just wants a bright red one. The baby will be getting whatever brother and sister choose for her, hehe.

And my husband? He initially grumbled about the added cost, but when he got home from work he checked to make sure the thermometer in my tank is doing its job. Then he reminded me that I need to "muffle that filter so the little guy isn't thrown around." And just before going to bed I saw him reading a betta care guide (on this site, actually). I think the disease is going to spread to the entire family!

I refuse to seek help.


----------



## PlutoPrincess22 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just got my very first one today and I am so in love already.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh ow...looks like more and more new victims show up


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Virus name: Betta Virus
Symptoms: Lingering near the bettas at the store a little too long, buying "just one more" then going back to grab another, browsing aquabid for hours on end, etc.
Causes: Getting your first betta
Treatment: No known cure for this disease. 

Lol, I only have 1 betta cause i'm only allowed one. Probably a good thing otherwise my room would be crowded with tanks xD.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Betta Virus is closely related to another affliction I've heard of, "MTS." Multiple Tank Syndrome.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

oh dear... I have 8 tanks and 16 bettas..i must be infected


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Is letting a baby betta nip your finger at feeding time a sign of infection?


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol. I caught the bug at the beginning of January this year and mannaged to hold out till last weekend. I now own two who will be going into a 10g divided tank so I can move my new 1g QT out of the way for another 10g that I'm planning on dividing as well. However funds have run out so my two boys now will be it for a while. But I have mannaged to pass the bug to my cousin who got his first Betta with me last weekend. And I "got my grandparents one" for thier anniversary that I take care of. Is very infectious.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Sometimes i seriously think about whether or not my fishies would be able to appreciate a bedtime story....


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

snoeflayke said:


> is letting a baby betta nip your finger at feeding time a sign of infection?


hahahahahaha


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

That is okay. I talk to mine all day long when I'm home. I sit on the floor by thier tanks ( have them on a bench like thing that I've had and put through some wear but still stong) and just talk away. Or I just sit and watch them for hours.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm catching the bug. I watched my bettas' tank for several hours one day. ...I've never done that with fish before.


----------



## chicklette (Jan 27, 2013)

I talk and give kisses to mine for hours too. Now Jewel kisses me back! It's not just her typical fish kisses, I know she's giving me kisses because her mouth opens much wider than when she's at the surface taking in some air and she's halfway between the top and bottom of the tank (or wherever I am sitting), she's looking directly at me.


----------



## chicklette (Jan 27, 2013)

I got bit by the beta bug too. I have 1 female beta and love her to bits. She is in a 2.5 gallon tank with so many plants and decorations that not all of them fit so I switch them around every once in a while. I would love to get another fish, but it takes me more than 5 hours just to do a 100 % water change and rince everything in her tank. I am quite sore when I clean her tank, not only that, I live in a nursing home and have very limited space.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahaha! I love the idea of reading them a bedtime story! My Feng, who died last week, used to blow "kisses" at me. Whenever I went near his tank, he would come over, wiggling, and would quickly and repeatedly open and close his mouth at me. Being the person I am, I would do it back to him. I used to tell people that saw this happening that we were talking and I speak fish, so butt out. :lol:


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I have not had my boy for even a week yet and may already be making a list of a thousand different gravel and tank decorating ideas.. I figure giving his tank an overhaul on the 100 percent water change days might keep him amused on the days I need to be on campus till nightfall...


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

chicklette said:


> I got bit by the beta bug too. I have 1 female beta and love her to bits. She is in a 2.5 gallon tank with so many plants and decorations that not all of them fit so I switch them around every once in a while. I would love to get another fish, but it takes me more than 5 hours just to do a 100 % water change and rince everything in her tank. I am quite sore when I clean her tank, not only that, I live in a nursing home and have very limited space.


Careful!  cleaning that thoroughly could deplete the beneficial bacteria that help to break down waste in the tank. Don't get yourself too sore haha


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> Careful!  cleaning that thoroughly could deplete the beneficial bacteria that help to break down waste in the tank. Don't get yourself too sore haha


now that u said it..I wonder if any of you guys ever tried those "pro-biotic" products? those they claimed to "contain" "good" bacterias and help to "balance" the cycle?


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah sure. NOW I read this. I should have read this in February before I brought the first two home. Now we are up to 6!!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

chicklette said:


> I talk and give kisses to mine for hours too. Now Jewel kisses me back! It's not just her typical fish kisses, I know she's giving me kisses because her mouth opens much wider than when she's at the surface taking in some air and she's halfway between the top and bottom of the tank (or wherever I am sitting), she's looking directly at me.


Oh that sounds so cute!

I've been thinking about training Addie to do things since she seems to have a decent attention span or at least, unlike Henry, will spend a lot more time staring at me whenever I come to the tank. I need to prove my dad wrong. He claims fish are so dumb that they'll probably finish their natural lives by the time you finish training them. >_>


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Kaxen said:


> Oh that sounds so cute!
> 
> I've been thinking about training Addie to do things since she seems to have a decent attention span or at least, unlike Henry, will spend a lot more time staring at me whenever I come to the tank. I need to prove my dad wrong. He claims fish are so dumb that they'll probably finish their natural lives by the time you finish training them. >_>



Well, my baby, that I've had less than a week, already knows to nip at my finger to get me to dip my finger further so he can get the food...


----------



## Shybear22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol I think I have it too


----------



## chicklette (Jan 27, 2013)

Bniebetta, do you mean I'm cleaning her tank too much? The smaller container I put her in when I clean her tank, holds 2 or 3 cups of her own water, then when I put her back into her larger tank, that water goes with her. So when I say I'm doing a 100% water chsnge, it's not actually 100. It's 2.5 gallons minus 2 or 3 cups.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

(Don't worry, my 100% changes are more like 90%) I think that's fine but you probably don't want to scrub things down. Make sure and get rid of the loose debris but the bacteria grows on surfaces so try not to disrupt it too much


----------



## bobthetrex (Mar 31, 2013)

THIS VIRUS IS INFECTING ALL MY BETTAS!!!!! 
Best virus in the world 11 and counting well 12 if I add the April second batch


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

bobthetrex said:


> THIS VIRUS IS INFECTING ALL MY BETTAS!!!!!
> Best virus in the world 11 and counting well 12 if I add the April second batch



You're telling me, I just ordered another one about five minutes ago haha


----------



## chicklette (Jan 27, 2013)

I just lightly go over her tank with a soft cloth, the rest gets rinsed under warm running water. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

And puppy loves too


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

tari5thatsme2 said:


> And puppy loves too


My dog isn't too keen on my fish. But she's always been a little jealous of ANYTHING that gets my attention more than she does. :-D


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmmm I suddenly have 30 fish and I have no idea how that happened. I guess you know your addicted when you have to lie to non-addicts about how many fish you have. It's like I can't remember what life was like B.B. (before bettas). Like now it's normal to come home from work and spend two hours doing water changes, and not minding the work at all. I am getting some more 20 gals cycling to cut down on the work a bit. 
Bedtime stories? I hadn't thought of that lol. I play mine the song of frogs in a rice paddy every night when I feed them.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

*I play mine the song of frogs in a rice paddy every night when I feed them.
*Good one, probably remind them of their "ancestor's way", like some sort of traditional song LOL


----------



## Bobby43 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well thinking of buying one. Hope I don't get infected!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Bobby43 said:


> Well thinking of buying one. Hope I don't get infected!


oh don't worry, u won't...for a while LOL


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Bobby43 said:


> Well thinking of buying one. Hope I don't get infected!


Some take longer than others to get the bug. Took me about 3 months. :lol:


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

That is AWESOME Where did you get the song from?


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

It only took me 2 days so worth it though. I would like to teach my boys tricks, how is this possible?


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

I wasn't warned before i got one...I caught it!
Getting my third today...


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I _was_ warned, but I did it anyways. And now I've got 3 fish, with a 10g tank waiting to be cycled...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I caught it bad. I've been trying my hand at breeding...and now I'm rescuing...I have a sorority and multiple males....I've talked my future roommates into getting a tank for the living room. I'll be starting up a 40 gal for goldfish soon....but I think I'll still love my bettas more. <3


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh no...
It's getting worse!
I now have 9!


----------



## kitteakat091 (May 15, 2013)

I think that I have it too. But I need to slow down.


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

AHHHH I am infected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I have been plotting to get another betta. I have 2 now. A baby and a crowntail named Ombré. I went into a new pet store and they it took my every ounce of strength to leave without one of theirs. Oh so gorgeous and I think kept in rather dismal conditions (worse than normal). I think I will go back to reacue one tomorrow though. . . Time to set up the bowl till I can get the 5 gallon I've been contimplating.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought I was cured. I've been re-infected. D:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I got hit so bad, I now have hundreds of bettas  Anyone want any? lol


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I managed to hold off on more fish for quite a while but now I think the betta bug has taken over! I've got plans to divide my 5g for a new fella, and I keep eying my 10g to decide whether a sorority would work (probably not)... I got so many 'looks' while I was the pet store yesterday, only the fact that I'm still not ready for another fish stopped me from actually buying one.

My mom started asking me about what set-up would be best if she decided to get a betta of her own. I've successfully corrupted her, mwuhahaha!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm not quite sure what happened.....one day I had Rembrandt all tucked into his 3 gallon, happy and flaring at his reflection.

The next day I come home to 5 planted tanks 16 Bettas (2 on the way) and 7 other fish! What happened?!?! lol


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I have managed to stay faithful to one Betta for a few months now, while I.........................................................................................................................................................................save up for some more


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I had one...then he fell ill and we went to get some medication at a local specialists store..and my mother of whom should have been convincing me NOT to get more convinced me to get a second. Convenient of her considering I just bought the large tank that was going to be Kaida's solo home. Now I need to get a divider before I can move them both....

Lets just hope she forgets I have the 2 smaller tanks or I might come home to 2 more she thought needed a new mummy.


----------

